
Did We Change the Definition of 'Literally'? - soneca
https://www.merriam-webster.com/words-at-play/misuse-of-literally
======
ksaj
I've always just considered it the way that "great" sometimes means "lousy",
the way "sure" often means "surely not" and "likely" used on its own most
often means "unlikely." Just imagine Lisa Simpson saying it.

A sarcastic or exaggerated use of a term shouldn't really change the
definition itself. In context, it is obvious that an exaggeration or the
opposite is what is being implied.

